# Questions regaring Greatland motor 10 kW



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't think I can help you, but I also have a GLMP20L2 motor which is going into a 1988 Honda Prelude conversion. And it would appear that they used the same lousy font and bad colour contrast on the drawings so you can't see the official hole spacing or PCD. It would be great to know if the diameter is 222 mm or something either side of it.


----------



## pivux (Jul 13, 2020)

what was your experience? i am deciding between 3 sellers at the moment
shinegle
foshan uni technology
green motor technology

all from alibaba, i want to convert a 1990 Volkswagen beetle


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

I used the Greatland in the Prelude and it works great. Bit underpowered, but still moves the car just fine. I think it peaks at about 55 kW from the battery.


----------

